# LOS CASTILLOS PERUANOS



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

hace poco tiempo descubrí este castillo en LIMA ocupaba una manzana,pero he visto y visitado el de chancay( demasiado público,derecha) y el de cañete(izquierda)...UN SALUDO


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

El Castillo ese de Chancay era un poco lamentable cuando fui....ojala hay cambiado para bien k:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué interesante! Castillos en Perú...quién lo diría!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

el de chancay es bonito!!!


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

franciscodur2003 said:


> el de chancay es bonito!!!


Bueeno, de que es bonito, es bonito, pero se veria hermoso si no hubieran pintado eso de rojo y no se viera tan pacharaco....
Lo que si me gusta es que este muy cerca al mar....Bajar las escaleras exteriores es xevere!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

PeR.uP said:


> El Castillo ese de Chancay era un poco lamentable cuando fui....ojala hay cambiado para bien k:


Hace cuánto fuiste? Yo fui hace mucho.. pero me han dicho que ha mejorado tremendamente..! 

El Unanue es bonito pero ya anda un poco descuidado.. hace algunos años América grabó una novela ahí y lo refaccionó un poco con tal fin pero luego ya nada..!


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Hace cuánto fuiste? Yo fui hace mucho.. pero me han dicho que ha mejorado tremendamente..!
> 
> El Unanue es bonito pero ya anda un poco descuidado.. hace algunos años América grabó una novela ahí y lo refaccionó un poco con tal fin pero luego ya nada..!


Yo tambien fui hace bastante tiempo y espero que haya mejorado...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Andyphilips, son dos castillos o uno, el primero no parece estar en el Perú. Chancay pertenece al departamento de Lima, no sabia de su existencia, gracias por la info, sobre el Castillo que dices en Lince, deve ser el Rospigliosi, que queda en el limite entre Lince y Lima, especificamente en Santa Beatriz.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ Creo que el de la primera foto sí está en Perú. No me acuerdo en qué otro thread lo vi .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> ^^ Creo que el de la primera foto sí está en Perú. No me acuerdo en qué otro thread lo vi .





carlos07 said:


> Andyphilips, son dos castillos o uno, el primero no parece estar en el Perú.


Si está. Se llama Castillo Unanue.!!! Y queda cerca de Cañete/Lunahuaná. Era una casa hacienda.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Si está. Se llama Castillo Unanue.!!! Y queda cerca de Cañete/Lunahuaná. Era una casa hacienda.



Era de la familia de una amiga. La Reforma Agraria se los quitó.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Yo visite el unanue en el 98 estaba en muy mal estado por cierto pero igual lo refaccionaron para la novela isabela y ps se veia chevere. El otro se ve muy bonito nunca he ido.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Esos castillos se parecen a los que arman en las ferias... . Gracias por las fotos.*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me gustaron los 2! Facil que hay unos cuantos mas por ahi.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Me gustaron los 2! Facil que hay unos cuantos mas por ahi.


*Fàcil.Aquì uno en Santa Beatriz :*


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

SI EXACTO JOSEPH ESE ES EL CASTILLO AL CUAL ME REFERIO ImPrEsIoNaNtE(pero no me han ayudado a como resolver los problemas sobre el url que al final otras fotos no suben aqui)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

andy philipps said:


> SI EXACTO JOSEPH ESE ES EL CASTILLO AL CUAL ME REFERIO ImPrEsIoNaNtE(pero no me han ayudado a como resolver los problemas sobre el url que al final otras fotos no suben aqui)


Aqui algunas indicaciones como subir imagenes y fotos al foro ok?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284344

o

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270829

Ojalá te ayuden


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Hace cuánto fuiste? Yo fui hace mucho.. pero me han dicho que ha mejorado tremendamente..!
> 
> El Unanue es bonito pero ya anda un poco descuidado.. hace algunos años América grabó una novela ahí y lo refaccionó un poco con tal fin pero luego ya nada..!


si yo fui hace unos cuantos años(al de chancay y solo vi el unanue pero me parecieron demasiado publicos, habia mucha gente y poco ambiente madieval:dance::lol:


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Por que la mania de ponerle colores ridiculos a los castillos??? De dolor piedra sin ningun detalle en ningun color se verian bastante bien...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

El de Santa Beatriz se parece un poco al de Disney pero bien chevere, nice kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmmm no se un poco fuera d foco Castillos?????? ... pero weno siempre hay algo q nos sorprende n nstro Perú pais d las 1000 maravillas.

Joseph n cierta forma puede sr q ste d acuerdo contigo ... aunq tambien s l recurso q utilizan para construir fachdas d tragamonedas ... jeje.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey...visita este thread....Mapamundista ya hizo una recopilacion de los Castillos en Perú...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435825


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ajam si lo vi hace tiempo pero m referia a stos n particular, d hecho q l Real Felipe m gusta pero s una Fortaleza como sta xplicado n ese thread.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Lo malo del castillo de Chancay es la cantidad de gente y el olor del mar que se tiene desde el risco en donde se encuentra. Yo fui hace años a ese sitio , ojalá que haya cambiado tanto como dicen.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

En Arequipa tenemos uno, el castillo Forga en Mollendo todo un hito


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitos y todo, pero parece que hubieran sido hechos de plastilina. Es casi obligatorio poner colores "poco convencionales".
Verde agua a la base... qué nivel. En fin, nada que no pueda arreglarse.
¿Alguien sabe qué hay dentro del castillo de Santa Beatriz?


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Habìa un thread en La Plaza de los castillos del mundo...realmente espectacular.*


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

QUE BONITOS CASTILLOS LOS PRIMEROS... ESTAN LEJOS DE LOS COLOSOS EUROPEOS, ESTOS PARECEN DE JUGUETE, MUY SIMPATICOS!!!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

wao no es como me lo imaginaba pero me da alegria que por lo menos tenemos Castillos" gracias por las photos"


----------



## ZandoKan (Oct 30, 2008)

Castillos en Peru?... 
no me imaginaba que construyeran de ese tipo jeje
buenas tomas


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Interessante...


----------

